# Poops ALOT



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys im new the Hedgie scene, and was wondering if these guys really do poop THAT much?

Seems if i have him out so he can wander around he poops every 5 minutes. I just got him about 4 days ago so im thinking it may calm down once he gets used to being around or do they really go that often?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

They are like any baby and he will slow down as he gets older.


----------



## spikesmcgee (Dec 17, 2008)

annabelle is about the same way, and she will go regularly after you wake her up too.
she has calmed down in the last month, but dropping size is a completely different story.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

What impressed me even more than the quantity of the poop was the quantity of pee, lol. 

I've started getting the rabbit cage liners I used for her carrier and, for the first 10 or so minutes out of her cage, I keep one of those in my lap since they're waterproof and I can just toss it after she's done with all her business. However, I'm thinking that it might be better if I just get a big, shallow box and fill it with "yesterday's news" or something and let her hang out there to do her business right after she comes out of her cage... Perhaps it would help set the stage for litter training too. :idea: Besides, the rabbit liners could get pretty expensive and she's not super fond of the crinkly noise either. (She HATES the sound of plastic bags crinkling too.)


----------

